

Cool new tech: built in webcam + eye-tracking SW = screen only you can read - furyg3
http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/news/technology/2009/06/protecting_your_computer_scree.html

======
jrnkntl
Or... just add a privacy filter to the display.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=privacy+filter+display> No need for webcams,
special software that needs to run on all possible OS'es etc.

------
abossy
Sounds like really "fun" technology, but I wonder: is peeking-over-the-
shoulder really enough of a pain point to justify the cost of this software? I
suppose it would be ideal for surfing porn at work, provided that it blurs
effectively enough.

~~~
edrtghuj
Probably not for most people. Might be useful for receptionists in a public
area. Useful if you can make it a requirement for eg. nurses stations in a
hospital.

A version built in to ATMs would be good.

